# Sump Question



## wildwill (Feb 7, 2010)

Just wondering about making a sump and I am really confused as to why people are using overflow boxes and siphons when you can just attach a hose to a powerhead or a pump inside the aquarium. 

Power pump out of the tank into the sump, then power sump pump back into the tank so theres no worry about a flood when the power goes out. Am I not seeing a flaw in this idea or is there some other reason why nobody usually uses this design?


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*sump*

Hi Wildwill: it's very difficult to sync the two pumps to do the same out put. so you will either overflow your sump or run dry the sump. As the pumps and the hoses get dirty the flow changes. 
The over flow box allows for a pre-filter which is easy to access and clean. Also it is set at a certain level so when the power goes out only a certain amount of water will flow into the sump which has the capacity to hold that water until the power returns.

hope that helps.. Zenkeri


----------



## wildwill (Feb 7, 2010)

How is the certain level set so that it doesn't overflow the box?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It's not a good idea because if one pump fails, water will be either overflowing from the tank or worse all your tank water is pumped into your sump running your tank dry and killing all your fish.

I recommend drilling a tank as opposed to an external overflow box if you can empty your tank and transfer the contents somewhere else temporarily.

Keep googling sumps and overflows and you'll get TONS of information on different designs and find what suits your situation the best.


----------



## wildwill (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys you really cleared things up for me.


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*water level*

hi Wildwill: the water level is regulated by the height of the overflow box. water from your main tank will drain only pass that height. One caution is the return pipe from your sump pump. If that is placed deep in your tank, when power is out it will siphon all the water out of your tank. one solution is to drill a small hole near the top of the return pipe so when the water level goes below this it will break the siphon. dido on the google search you'll get lots of pics which help explain things better. ps are u planning to build your own sump?


----------

